# Buying used...BMW dealer vs independent



## Ginobass (Jun 10, 2013)

I bought my used 328i coupe from the local Volvo-Porsche-Land Rover dealer. No problems, great deal. Doubt I would have bought it if it was at Honest Louie's Used Car Emporium......


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

*article re: CPO Bimmers*

Article attached!

Take Care / Bill


----------



## Edgy36-39 (Jan 29, 2008)

Interesting -- I haven't received my April issue of Bimmer yet! Nice to see the CPO program laid out and explained from both angles.


----------



## bimmerbrat007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey Guys...I am thinking of buying a used BMW. But i am terribly confused if i should try to buy from an independent seller or a so-called trusted dealer or use aggregator portals like this one. I am currently living in India and these guys show up on google search. I don't even have a big social circle here to see if someone in my network would like to sell their BMW. And trusting local dealers to buy a BMW in India seems like a bad idea from the start. But maybe i am wrong. I am just in the planning state right now, but your answers can really help if i should even think about doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Jay Arras (Nov 22, 2002)

I know nothing about the car buying process in India but my first step would to be to ask local BMW drivers about their experience. People love to talk about their cars, so I'd ask them where they bought it, their repair experience, who they'd recommend, etc. etc. After a while, you will get a sense of what you should do. Make sure you get a large enough sample though. Good luck!


----------



## bimmerbrat007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jay Arras said:


> I know nothing about the car buying process in India but my first step would to be to ask local BMW drivers about their experience. People love to talk about their cars, so I'd ask them where they bought it, their repair experience, who they'd recommend, etc. etc. After a while, you will get a sense of what you should do. Make sure you get a large enough sample though. Good luck!


Thanks Jay! Your advice do make sense. I am going to ask people in my network and maybe some people driving BMW on the roads as well to see what they have to say about owing BMW.


----------

